# Up the Creek



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Me, Brandon and the kids are heading out to Up the Creek Saturday morning. We're going to check out a spot for the kiddie bog and ride a bit. Anyone close by or willing to make a road trip are more than welcome to join us. Check them out www.upthecreekacres.com . Not a huge park, but lots of fun.

Donna


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bring us back some pics!


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> bring us back some pics!


 LMAO! If I can get her to remember the dayum camera!! :aargh4: Well, lemme rephrase that, she did bring the camera last time, but it does require Batteries to take pics! LOL! We'll TRY to have a fully functioning camera this ride! L8r


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

:beat:


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Got the camera and some fresh batteries. I'll post pics tonight. It's been raining so should be some good play!

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

We had a b last! Here's the link to the pics. And, of course, my batteries died before the ride was over. 

Donna

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=398132529&albumId=1421111


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

suzette70 said:


> We had a b last! Here's the link to the pics. And, of course, my batteries died before the ride was over.
> 
> Donna
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=398132529&albumId=1421111


Yes we did!! All except the guy that Just found out today that the "AIRBOX" on the Grizz is just that, not the water box!!!!! :aargh4: It wouldn't turn over & couldn't figure out why! I hope he gets it back going ok! :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like you guys have a dang good time.
I'll be having a darn good time shortly myself!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that place looks like a good time, for sure


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok guys. Up the Creek is having their first "Mud Sling" tomorrow. Any of you close by try to load up and come ride!
I'll post pics if my batteries don't die!

Donna


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not only jealous of the spot, but where are your snow suits?


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Snow suits! WTH! I sweated my A$$ off this past Saturday just 'cause I was determined to sport my new pink waders. It's time for the shorts and tshirts again. We all even got a little sun burned.

BTW, the Tarter's dominated at the Mud Sling Saturday. Brandi won 1st place in the Kiddie Bog, Reed won 1st in his race, Brandon won 1st in the obstacle course and 2nd in the men's mud bog, and I won 1st in the women's.....1st out of 2.  I guess it was better than being 2nd!:first:

No pics. My crappie ancient camera died before we even got to riding. Bran's on Ebay right now trying to find me one before this weekend.

Donna


----------

